# Wow, did we have a weekend.



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

This was Canadian Thanksgiving this past weekend and our family had a great deal to be thankful for. Our only daughter married her longtime sweetheart in a funny, sweet and moving ceremony amongst family and friends. It was a whirlwind weekend, from rehearsal dinner Friday night to wedding Saturday and then Thanksgiving dinner on Sunday, with the bride and groom and family and friends all at our house. An exhausting, but amazing weekend to remember for sure. This photo, taken by a friend sums up how my husband, myself and our daughter felt on her wedding day. My husband and I, looking down feeling very emotional and fighting back tears as we walked our daughter down the isle, but the bride, Courtney, walking with her head held high, looking straight ahead at her groom, Brian, waiting at the alter. She had a grin from ear to ear and I have never seen her happier. That is exactly how you should feel on your wedding day and that is why I love this shot, because it is such an honest moment in time.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations! Great photo! Was Ollie at the wedding?!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Unfortunately, no Jeanne, the wedding was held at the conservatory at the zoo and of course animals are not allowed. Our daughter has a dog too and she wasn't there either. But Ollie had a great time with a friend of ours who has three little Bichon mixes and he adores one named Maggie so he had fun too. He spent Friday and Saturday with her then came home for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations to your daughter and her new husband! She was a beautiful bride and it sounds like you all had a great weekend.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing such a happy story!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Great picture and says it all! Congrats!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thank you all so much. It was a wonderful day and we love her new hubby so much so we were very happy for both of them.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Such a beautiful picture! Looks like a very happy weekend!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thanks Heather, it was a fantastic weekend.


----------

